# Swift Sundance



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has anyone got a swift sundance 620fb.is it any good .


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hugh! There are only 5 members with the swift sundance 620fb. One owner is DevonDuo and he is on line now. :wink: 


To check ownership, look at HOME, then Members List, and use that facility.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi we have a sundance 620 fb have had it for18 months. Radio reception is rubbish but dolphin motorhomes have our new aerial in under warranty. Apart from that we are both very happy with it.


----------



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, we have only had the 620FB a few months, but so far we are very happy with it. 
Fuel ecconomy seems reasonable, comfort is good, it suits our needs [just the two of us].
One issue we are trying to solve is the TV point, it is quite a long way from there to the front of the vehicle.
Also agree with the other poster regarding the radio, its c**p, we only play CD's now and take a radio with us.

Hope this is of some help, ask away if you want to know anything else, i will try and answer.

Alan


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hi There is a long thread on Swift Talk about radio reception. My 530lp was rubbish (non-existent) and the dealer put an external aerial on. It is good now.
My 530lp is great.....now all the Brownhills induced problems have been ironed out!


----------



## naughtynigel (May 9, 2012)

*Radio Reception*

Hi, I've a 630L, again terrible radio signal. Just spoke to an auto electrician who's recommending a windscreen mount aerial.
He's just fitted one to a truck with a luton and says the transformation is very good.
As anyone had any experience of these please? :?:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Radio Reception*



naughtynigel said:


> Hi, I've a 630L, again terrible radio signal. Just spoke to an auto electrician who's recommending a windscreen mount aerial.
> He's just fitted one to a truck with a luton and says the transformation is very good.
> As anyone had any experience of these please? :?:


Fitted one of these to my Chausson on the X250 and reception was very good

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/car-audio.aspx/7617495142-aerial


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just got home from Dolphin Motorhomes exterior aerial fitted massive improvement to reception


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

> has anyone got a swift sundance 620fb.is it any good .


Yes we have one. It suits the 2 of us plus Dog very well. 
Radio reception was bad btu Lowdhams fitted an external ariel for us. Great now.

Any specific questions shuggy?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys
just purchased a 2012 registered one in immaculate condition we are so looking forward to getting out and about 
just hope it will go down my drive im sure it will but just a bit anxous as cost me more than the house did mind you that was a long time ago
barry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you buy from a dealer or privately? The only major problem that some Swifts suffer from is damp (mostly in the floor), so make sure you get the annual damp test reports from the previous owner and do an annual check.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sundance*

Hi,
Our friends have one and usual problems but suggest you check the fresh water tank restraining straps as their one has fallen off twice.

Another bloke has also had his drop off twice, once when going round a roundabout.

The Swift Talk website is a good source of information and is free to join.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

